# Wrexham Based & having treatment in Shrewsbury....



## earlp78 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello 
Just wondered if anyone else is Wrexham based and / or having treatment in Shrewsbury...? 

Husband and I are at the very beginning of our IVF journey and due to start our first cycle at some point in Sept. 

Keen to chat to others in the same position / stage of treatment.  Hopefully to support each other....


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hi earlp,

Me and DH also from Wrexham...currently on 2ww with our 1st cycle at shrewsbury.  Been really impressed with them all there so far, they are all really lovely and approachable, which helps going through this journey!! 

Hope you are keeping well and get your start date soon.  When you get your start date the "cycle buddies" thread for your months is brilliant as you get support from those at same stage as you.xx


----------



## earlp78 (Aug 5, 2013)

Aww, thanks for your reply.  I have everything crossed for you.  The 2WW must bring a right old mix of emotions.  Stay positive. 

We have had our initial appt at Shrewsbury, for the info exchange.  Gwen was lovely, and really knowledgeable and answered all my questions, as I wasn't really sure about the whole process from start to finish.  I do now!  My husband went very grey while Gwen was talking about the Egg Collection - bless him he doesn't do well with needles, so the injections are going to be challenging.  Think I'll be self injecting, otherwise he'll keep passing out on me!!!!  

We are back next Tues 3rd Sept for signing of consent forms and to get our starting dates.  I have been losing weight and am 3lbs off target, so I just hope the scales are kind tonight and next Tuesday, then it is all systems go!!!  

I have been very impressed with Shrewsbury so far, and its lovely to hear so many positive comments from other people under the clinic.  

I have found this forum really helpful, but I am a little overwhelmed by it too - trying to get up to speed with the jargon etc.  I'm guessing in another few weeks I was be an expert. 

I hope you get the right result at the end of your 2WW


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks hun!

Yes that info giving session was great for us, but I already knew someone undergoing treatment so had a little lesson from her beforehand!!  Yes Gwen is brilliant, and I really liked Sister Yvonne, I found her the most approachable.  You'll soon be used to stripping off for scans etc, its amazing how you adapt to it all!!

Prior to our info giving session my DH had to undergo PESA to obtain his sperm so he had to get over his fear of needles before we started treatment!!  Beware that at your consenting appointment both myself and my friend had our gonapeptyl injection to start down regging so congratulations the ball has well and truly started rolling for you both!!!  

I self-injected into my tummy as my DH works away but I didn't find it a problem as your aiming for something fabulous and its that thought that gets you through!  Just take it one step at a time to avoid going crazy...trust me the hormones get to you eventually once you start on the lovely fanny poppers so I hope you have lots of support from friends and family!!  
I made the mistake of letting my work know everything, I thought that honesty was the best policy but it has proven awkward and they have been unsupportive as there is no work legislation to accommodate fertility treatment so I hope you do not get too stressed juggling the days off you need...I am off with stress this week as they were awkward with me after ET.

I have found FF brilliant but know what you mean about being overwhelmed by it all, I didn't really go on it much until we started treatment and I joined the cycle buddies thread...everybody is so supportive and its great to know all the effects you are going through are normal!!  The profile edit section is good too so your cycle buddies know exactly what cycle your on etc.

Just give me a shout if you want to know anything and i'll try to help and be supportive if I can....and good luck for 3rd sept, it will fly by until your 2ww!!!!!  Roll on Saturday until our OTD!!


----------



## destinyeternity (Apr 3, 2013)

Myself and my Hubby had IVF at Shrewsbury and were not at all impressed with their standard of "care". Sadly the IVF failed, basically I don't release an egg every period and the ones I do release are poor quality so our chances were very low from the off. 
We were told that they would start us on our next IVF cycle as soon as my period started after the failed IVF, we phoned and were told that we couldn't start of next cycle again as the clinic had overbooked lots of new patient and that it would probably be next year now. They said we could phone when my next period starts in case any of these new patients dropped out. It seems that they care more for their new patients and couldn't care less about the old patients. 

Another thing that bothered us is that we felt unable to ask questions, when we tried the nurses made us feel like they couldn't get us out of there quick enough, we actually told the nurses that we'd looked online for info, and what did they say? Oh you shouldn't look online, hmmm OK if the nurses answered the questions then we wouldn't of had to.

We had heard positive things about Shrewsbury but our experience of them is that they don't seem to have very good organisational skills and the staff could be a bit more caring seeing though infertility is a very sensitive subject.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Destiny- I'm sorry you haven't had a good experience so far with them, we have found them to be very caring and on the ball with all three cycles.

Could you phone them and ask if you could arrange an appointment with one of the sisters so that you can ask questions? I know the wait is a few months for an appointment with one if the specialists but one if the sisters may be able to fit you in sooner? It's worth asking the question.
We were told that we would have to wait 3 periods before starting another cycle this is to give your body chance to recover as we put our bodies through a lot with all the hormones (you only have to wait 1 period for a frozen cycle) but obviously we do have to fit in with their schedules aswell though  
Alternatively you could ask to be transferred I think Liverpool is the alternative if your on the Nhs 

I wish you the best of luck for the future with what ever decision you make xx


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

destiny, I have to agree with audi in that me and DH have found shrewsbury staff to be brilliant (one of the sisters I didn't like but she was pleasant enough, just maybe a strange sense of humor?!) and answered our questions straight away as we phoned up/asked in person. agree maybe ring and ask for an appointment with a sister. I liked yvonne the best for answering questions but pat who we saw at initial appointment was brilliant too. I hope you feel a little reassured and this helps. I know the fertility nurse at maelor refers you to hospital which suits your needs best so I hope you pick up confidence in shrewsbury and good luck!  

earlp - how you doing hun ?! any news on a start day yet?!   x


----------



## earlp78 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

So far Shrewsbury have been wonderful with me and my husband.  Very caring, thoughtful and patient.  I have asked a million questions both in person and over the phone.  The sisters have been amazing.  Our appt with the consultant was VERY quick, but I guess their time is so valuable...  

How are you both doing Wrxlass & Audi...?  All going well...?  I hope so x

We have our baseline tomorrow...  Just so desperate to get started, although the prospect of self injecting is making me feel a little sickly...    Hoping the appt tomorrow makes things much clearer for me, as at the moment I have a cupboard FULL of drugs, needles etc and no clue what to do with them....  

One step at a time.... x


----------



## destinyeternity (Apr 3, 2013)

wxmlass and audiprincess so glad you had a good experience with shrewsbury and thank you for your kind words. 
We phoned shrewsbury as they asked us to a few days ago and they couldn't give us a definite answer due to the fact that their scheduling is dependent how many people  they have from each area and the contracts with those areas. It really is a postcode lottery on the NHS sadly. I wish the first person we phoned 2 months ago could of told us that but hey.

earlp: glad they have been good to you, sometimes I wonder if it depends on whether a couple is NHS or private, the time of day an appointment/phone call is and the nurse you see. None of that should really matter though.
Personally the injections are a piece of cake, just think of why you are doing them and on the possible outcome The scans I hated as they were a bit gross but again, it's a step towards a possible wonderful outcome and that's what you have to keep thinking 
They'll tell you when you have to do what and give you a print out but you may want to take notes on top of that as it's a lot to take in at one appointment.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Earlp- all good in the hood here thanks, good luck for baseline tomorrow let us know how you get on, eith regards to the injections would you trust DH to do them? i got my best mate to do them first cycle as shes a nurse then got OH to do them on last cycle im too chicken to do them myself xx

Destiny- have you decided to stay with Shrewsbury? The only advice I can give it to phone them regularly that way you'll be on their mind and if they have a slot free hopefully they'll pop you in you may get seen quicker?


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hi ladies!! apart from the 24/7 nausea and lack of tastebuds now all is fabulous!!  still a bit shocked after seeing a little heartbeaton Friday!! all our family know now and gonna tell friends after 12wks. got doctors tomorrow to get put back on wrexhams books so no more trips to shrewsbury!! a little sad really our tradition of having a kfc on the way home from appointments is no more haha!!  

remind me when's your scan audi?!!

earlp good luck with baseline...time flies from here on in and with regards to injections the motivation of why your stabbing yourself in the first place gets you through! I had fits of giggles nervously on my first couple but if I played music while I did it all I was fine!! felt quite sad doing the last pregnyl jab!! I injected myself as hubby works away. you'll be fine hun!!  

destiny I kinda agree with timetables re when calling. we saw consultant in may so was at beginning of new financial year when they had funding through so we seem to have gone through the system quicker than others I know for ?? that reason?! agree with audi though keep pestering them!! I'm so grateful to them all there they were all amazing with us! you'll get there, just stay positive and keep yourself busy while waiting!!xx


----------



## GeordieJan (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello. 

I'm new to the site, but am Wrexham based and am donating Eggs for the first time.  I'm travelling to Liverpool for this.
I've just completed week one of Buserelin injections. 

Is there a donation clinic in Shrewsbury?
If this cycle is successful, I will donate again and would probably prefer to change from Liverpool tbh.

I haven't read the whole thread as I'm unsure of the abbreviations and am getting a little confused about what it all means.

I hope everyone who is having IVF etc are successful in their journeys. 
x


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hi geordiejan!

What a lovely thing to do.  I must be honest i'm not sure where shrewsbury stand on donating as this was never discussed/mentioned to us.  Maybe check out their website and contact them to ask?  They are all really lovely there so i'm sure they will be pleased to help. 

Good luck with your donating!!xx


----------

